# WORD



## bob41 (24 Mars 2012)

bonjour
je démarre sur ipad (ipad 3) et j'aimerai l'utiliser un peu comme mon MAC pour traitement de texte fichiers WORD PP...
dans les apps je vois PAGE et IWORK avez vous une suggestion de choix? (j'utilise peu Excel)
je souhaite par exemple passez sur l'ipad des fichiers WORD ou directement des dossiers contenant des fichiers WORD, PDF,photos... et ensuite travailler à partir de ces dossiers.
à part ça, je suis assez bluffé par cette machine et notamment par la dictée, qui sans apprentissage fait un nombre de fautes assez faible.


----------



## Lefenmac (24 Mars 2012)

J'utilise Pages et ça marche bien, je peux envoyer sur ma machine principale les docs en Word et dans l'autre sens aussi, travailler dessus et tout.... Mais je ne peux te comparer les 2 progs et mon utilisation est du Word basique, peu de tableaux, pas d'images,.... du texte du texte et rien que du texte.


----------



## bob41 (24 Mars 2012)

merci, je vais essayer


----------



## Cédric74 (24 Mars 2012)

J'utilise aussi Pages. J'ai acheté Quickoffice, heureusement en promo parce que je ne m'en sers presque jamais.


----------



## Lefenmac (25 Mars 2012)

bob41 a dit:


> merci, je vais essayer



J'ai d'abord acheté Pages puis seulement me suis renseigné....... bon moi ça me pose pas de problème essentiel car j'utilise surtout mon ordi pour bosser mais la critique de Pages est le fait que tu ne peux comme en word faire des "modifications-suivi des modifications-les track changes", tes notes de bas de page apparaissent dans le texte donc pas comme sous word clairement en fin de ta page, et les tableaux n'apparaissent pas tous clairement.


----------

